# Lean Six Sigma Process Improvement



## mody1001 (17 مارس 2010)

A SWOT analysis is a well established and particularly useful technique for helping decision makers determine if their strategic business objectives are achievable. It is normally conducted during strategic planning and, it is used to quickly identify a company's Strengths, Weaknesses, Opportunities, and Threats. A SWOT analysis is essential because subsequent steps in the planning process are derived from SWOT.​
لمعرفة المزيد عن هذا الموضوع ادخل هنا
www.1stquality.blogspot.com
ستجد مواضيع اخرى هامة ممكن تبحث عن اى موضوع تريده
فى انتظار اراءكم ومشاركتكم


----------



## emad_5000 (23 أبريل 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks a lot


----------



## helmy_squash (6 مايو 2010)

عندي سؤال ال 6 سيجما بتتكلم عن ايه


----------



## mody1001 (6 مايو 2010)

*six sigma*

ال 6 سيجما ده اسلوب ممكن نستخدمه لعمل تطوير فى اى مصنع لزيادة الانتاج وبالتالى زيادةالارباح وتقليل الهالك 
ده باختصار لو عايز معلومات زيادة ادخل على الموقع ده
http://www.1stquality.blogspot.com
حتلاقى مواضيع كتير مهمة:12:


----------



## mnassereddin (9 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## helmy_squash (12 مايو 2010)

طب كده ايه الفرق بين ال6-sigma و ال lean manufacturing


----------



## mody1001 (12 مايو 2010)

ال6 sigma دى اسلوب او طريقة بستخدمها لعمل مشروع تحسين قسم معين داخل المصنع وليس المصنع بالكامل فى خطوة واحده مثال لذلك وقت تغيير الاسطمبة فى مصنع بلاستيك ياخذ وقت طويل وخاصة فى حالة تغيير لون المنتج (مصنع عبوات بلاستيك تم تغيير عبوة لونها اسود الى عبوة لونها ازرق) هذا ياخذ وقت طويل يصل الى يوم كامل فى هذه الحالة نطبق ال6 sigma لتقيل هذا الوقت

الlean manufacturing لها tools كثيرة يجب تطبيقها للقضاء على اى نوع من انواع الهالك السبعة( http://1stquality.blogspot.com/2010/03/7-deadly-wastes.html)
ومثال تغيير الاسطمبة هذا فى حالة الlean يطلق عليها الsmed وهى اداة من ادوات الlean اى تغيير الاسطمبة فى one digit اى فى دقيقة او اثنين وحتى 9 دقائق اكثر من ذلك يكون هالك فى الوقت http://1stquality.blogspot.com/2010/03/lean-manufacturing-implementation-20.html
الملخص ان الlean اكبر واعم واشمل


----------



## الأحرار (14 مايو 2010)

mody1001 قال:


> ال6 sigma دى اسلوب او طريقة بستخدمها لعمل مشروع تحسين قسم معين داخل المصنع وليس المصنع بالكامل فى خطوة واحده مثال لذلك وقت تغيير الاسطمبة فى مصنع بلاستيك ياخذ وقت طويل وخاصة فى حالة تغيير لون المنتج (مصنع عبوات بلاستيك تم تغيير عبوة لونها اسود الى عبوة لونها ازرق) هذا ياخذ وقت طويل يصل الى يوم كامل فى هذه الحالة نطبق ال6 sigma لتقيل هذا الوقت
> 
> الlean manufacturing لها tools كثيرة يجب تطبيقها للقضاء على اى نوع من انواع الهالك السبعة( http://1stquality.blogspot.com/2010/03/7-deadly-wastes.html)
> ومثال تغيير الاسطمبة هذا فى حالة الlean يطلق عليها الsmed وهى اداة من ادوات الlean اى تغيير الاسطمبة فى one digit اى فى دقيقة او اثنين وحتى 9 دقائق اكثر من ذلك يكون هالك فى الوقت http://1stquality.blogspot.com/2010/03/lean-manufacturing-implementation-20.html
> الملخص ان الlean اكبر واعم واشمل


 
التعريفين دول هما تعريف لحاجة واحدة هيا الـ Lean Manufacturing لكن الـ 6 Sigma ده حاجة تانية دي طريقة عشان اقلل بيها الـ Process variation واحسن بيها جودة المنتج اللي خارج
لكن معذرة التعريف اللي حضرتك كاتبه للـ 6 Sigma ده تعريف خاطئ


----------

